# Loud car



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Toyota was very nice since this happened as I left their dealership. They sent a manager to my house who confirmed muffler. Friday I'll go there and get an estimate.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Startingover said:


> Took my Toyota in today for airbag recall.
> 
> On way home I was glaring at cars near me for having a horribly loud muffler noise, like a motorcycle or rumble like a Corvette. But, then all cars turned off and I was alone on the road and yet the noise was deafening and I suddenly realized it was ME.
> 
> If it is muffler is it safe to drive 8 miles to a repair shop? I guess my muffler doesn't muffle anymore


Very difficult to know, without knowing exact damage/risk with driving with a potentially hanging pipe maybe scraping along the road.....sparks and all. Its a gamble. Can you peek under there and let us know before you commit to that drive? Many times you can wrap a coathanger wire to support it for a few miles.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

oops, sorry, I didnt see your second post. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Toyota was very nice since this happened as I left their dealership. They sent a manager to my house who confirmed muffler. Friday I'll go there and get an estimate.


A major brand muffler shop will cost less than a Dealership to repair the "race car " attitude that your Toyota developed.:devil3:


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 

Not a bunch of rocket science to exhaust systems. While I do prefer OE, any one of the big muffler shops use plenty nice stuff to repair/replace it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy Ending!

When I told Toyota I was getting estimates they asked to look at it first. They said they didn't want someone else saying they caused it.

Then the manager who came here was annoyed that she wasn't notified of my emergency call until 40 minutes later.

Today they checked it and said the pipe going into the muffler broke loose. They fixed it for free!


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Keep in mind that the dealership is legally required to repair any emissions system component for 2 years or 24,000 miles and up to 8 years and 80,000 miles on many of the components via federal law. Good job not paying to have this done.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Never heard of a service manager coming to someones house to check out an issue. Impressive.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

jrp458 said:


> Never heard of a service manager coming to someones house to check out an issue. Impressive.


I seriously doubt it, even after having worked at Acura and Mercedes for a very short time. I think it may have been a service adviser talking themselves up. Regardless, that kind of customer service from a Toyota dealership should make this owner want to continue to patronize them. To say this kind of treatment is rare is an understatement.


----------



## DC112 (Jun 20, 2016)

As said before, there's no risk of a leaking exhaust pipe. It's for reducing the noise a car make.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Toyota and (I'm betting) VW are bending over backward to "encourage" customer satisfaction because of the recalls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

